
Small UK company changes name after legal threats from The Cloud - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/cloud-computing/3265410/voip-company-changes-name-after-the-cloud-threat/
======
Powerscroft
Apparently the legal challenge was caused by The Cloud slipping down the
google ranks... the perverse power of SEO?

